# Speicheraufrüstung bei älterem Rechner, DDR3 Speicher



## Gargamel_ (11 Juli 2022)

Ich hab hier einen älteren Rechner den ich aufrüsten möchte.

Ein alter HP 800G1 mit einem 18E4 Mainboard. 


Da stecken 2 ähnliche Riegel a 4GB drin, insgesamt gibt es 4 Bänke.
Es sind beides PC3-12800er. Ich hab mich länger nicht mit der Thematik beschäftigt...
Muss man die Dinger paarweise einsetzen oder geht das nach Belieben?
Spricht etwas gegen Anordnungen a la 4+4+8 oder 4+4+8+8GB?


----------



## dekuika (11 Juli 2022)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, muss immer eine Bank=2 Slots gleich sein. Also entweder 8,8+0,0 oder 8,8+4,4. Aber nagele mich bitte da nicht fest. Ist lange her.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Juli 2022)

Gargamel_ schrieb:


> Ich hab hier einen älteren Rechner den ich aufrüsten möchte.
> 
> Ein alter HP 800G1 mit einem 18E4 Mainboard.


Modern Boards sind da flexibler – ich meine, da hilft Dir nur ein Blick ins Handbuch.

Wir haben vor geraumer Zeit ein 4 Jahre altes Asus Board aufgerüstet. Da ergaben die Recherchen im Vorfeld, dass 2 x 32 besser sein sollen als 4 x16.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Juli 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, muss immer eine Bank=2 Slots gleich sein. Also entweder 8,8+0,0 oder 8,8+4,4. Aber nagele mich bitte da nicht fest. Ist lange her.


Auch dazu ein Blick ins Handbuch, die Boards hier haben eine Speicherbank auf 1 und 3, die zweite auf 2 und 4.


----------



## Gargamel_ (12 Juli 2022)

Sorry für die blöde Frage. Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor Bäumen nicht, steht ja eindeutig im Handbuch.
Sollen paarweise und möglichst gleichmässig bestückt werden, so hab ich mir 2 gebrauchte 4GB besorgt.


----------



## dunbar (12 Juli 2022)

Bin angenehm über den Tonfall hier im Forum überrascht, ehrlich.



Gargamel_ schrieb:


> Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor Bäumen nicht, steht ja eindeutig im Handbuch.


Gut, dass dir das Licht aufgegangen ist und du nun eine Lösung gefunden hast!


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Juli 2022)

Bei alt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob darauf ein 32Bit oder 64Bit OS läuft?


----------



## dekuika (12 Juli 2022)

Bei 4 GB könnte es schon Win32 sein.


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Juli 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Bei 4 GB könnte es schon Win32 sein.


Vor einigen Jahren wurden Rechner mit 8GB Ram verkauft, aber mit einem 32Bit OS. Einige Besitzer standen dann vor meiner Tür, weil Ihr Rechner angeblich kaputt sei, da er nur 3,irgendwas GB anzeigt unter Windows. Daher meine Frage an den TE.


----------



## dekuika (12 Juli 2022)

War kein Vorwurf. Erinnerung an alte Zeiten.


----------



## dekuika (12 Juli 2022)

Werde ich nie vergessen: Windows 3.11 für Workgroups mit 4 MB Arbeitsspeicher aber 8 MB Cache auf dem SCSI Controller für eine 512 MB HDD. Hat komischerweise funktioniert. Wir konnten sogar schon spielen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Juli 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Werde ich nie vergessen: Windows 3.11 für Workgroups mit 4 MB Arbeitsspeicher aber 8 MB Cache auf dem SCSI Controller für eine 512 MB HDD. Hat komischerweise funktioniert. Wir konnten sogar schon spielen.


Mein erster PC hatte schon 640KB RAM und eine 20MB HDD. Das Schätzchen sollte damals (so Mitte 80er) 5.000,-DM kosten, als Mitglied des DEHOCA (Nein, das ist kein Tippfehler beim Namen) gab es 1.500,-DM Rabatt.
Später gab es dann einen 386er, eigentlich mit 120MB Festplatte, da die aber nicht lieferbar war gab es eine 170MB, meine ich. Ich hab mich damals gefragt, wie ich die je vollbekommen soll.


----------



## winnman (12 Juli 2022)

Nostalgie an:

1. PC XT mit glaube 5 kHz betrieben, dann Quarz auf 8 kHz getauscht -> Hyperspeed, Abstürze waren dann aber an der Tagesordnung
Sollte so 1986 gewesen sein. Dann Herkules Grafikkarte und ein besserer Monitor (war vermutlich 10" mit reiner Monocromdarstellung) anstatt des ursprünglichen monocrom bernsteinfarben.
Damals auch schon angefangen mit autosketch CAD zu zeichnen (vermutlich so 1987 rum) ein unüberlegter Pan -> gefühlte 10 min warten.

Dann ca. 1988 AT vom Vater übernommen, massiv aufgerüstet, 287, HD (20MB), VGA Karte und VGA Monitor 
und der Klassiker: zum sichern am abend mal schnell eine Diskette (5 1/4") formatieren . Statt Format a: mal versehentlich Format c: getippt (und natürlich mit J bestätigt, will ja formatieren)  -> halbe Nacht diskjoky damit der Rechner am nächsten Tag auch wieder brauchbar war

Nostalgie aus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Juli 2022)

Wenn man damals erzählt hätte, das es heute 8TB Speichermedien in der Größe eines kleinen Schlüsselanhänger gibt und dies weniger kostet als eine Pizza essen, da hätte man dich für verrückt erklärt.


----------



## dekuika (12 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn man damals erzählt hätte, das es heute 8TB Speichermedien in der Größe eines kleinen Schlüsselanhänger gibt und dies weniger kostet als eine Pizza essen, da hätte man dich für verrückt erklärt.


Was hättest Du auch mit 8 TB anfangen sollen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Juli 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Was hättest Du auch mit 8 TB anfangen sollen?


Das komplette Internet mal gesichert 😅. Bzw. das Arpanet


----------



## dekuika (12 Juli 2022)

Wir haben damals überlegt, wie wir die 384 KB EMS Speicher in die Config.sys und Autoexec.bat mit einbinden können.


----------



## dekuika (12 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das komplette Internet mal gesichert 😅


Das Internet hatte noch keine TB. Damals gab es noch Mailboxen. Das Internet war eigentlich nur für E Mails gut.


----------



## Gargamel_ (13 Juli 2022)

> Bei alt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob darauf ein 32Bit oder 64Bit OS läuft?


Is schon Windows 10...

Also nicht extrem alt, von gestern, aber nicht von vorgestern.



> Später gab es dann einen 386er, eigentlich mit 120MB Festplatte, da die aber nicht lieferbar war gab es eine 170MB, meine ich. Ich hab mich damals gefragt, wie ich die je vollbekommen soll.


Ungefähr sowas hatten wir in der Schule. Konnte man durchaus TFX mit spielen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Juli 2022)

winnman schrieb:


> Nostalgie an:
> 
> 1. PC XT mit glaube 5 kHz betrieben, dann Quarz auf 8 kHz getauscht -> Hyperspeed, Abstürze waren dann aber an der Tagesordnung
> Sollte so 1986 gewesen sein. Dann Herkules Grafikkarte und ein besserer Monitor (war vermutlich 10" mit reiner Monocromdarstellung) anstatt des ursprünglichen monocrom bernsteinfarben.


Jetzt hast Du die Historie um den Faktor 1.000 (tausend) schlechter gemacht, als sie tatsächlich war  .

Die ersten XT-Kisten mit 8088 hatten 4,77 MHz, teilweise mit Turbo-Button auf 8 MHz umschaltbar.

Im Frühjahr 1987 für schlappe 3.000 DM gekauft, zzgl. 20 MB Seagate ST225 für nomal 800 Kröten.


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Jetzt hast Du die Historie um den Faktor 1,000  schlechter gemacht, als sie tatsächlich war  .
> 
> Die ersten XT-Kisten mit 8088 hatten 4,77 MHz, teilweise mit Turbo-Button auf 8 MHz umschaltbar.
> 
> Im Frühjahr 1987 für schlappe 3.000 DM gekauft, zzgl. 20 MB Seagate ST225 für nomal 800 Kröten.


Wieso schlechter? Bei dem Faktor 1,000 ist doch alles gleich wie vorher. Hätte er die Historie um den Faktor 1.000 schlechter gemacht wäre das ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Juli 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Wieso schlechter? Bei dem Faktor 1,000 ist doch alles gleich wie vorher. Hätte er die Historie um den Faktor 1.000 schlechter gemacht wäre das ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


OK, per edit behoben.


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Juli 2022)

Gargamel_ schrieb:


> Is schon Windows 10...


Auch das gab/gibt es noch als 32 Bit Version.


----------

